# New camera day!



## Ayo7e (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys!

I bought my first SLR camera 3 days ago, and I love it! It's a *nikon d5100* with the 18-55mm lens, I had previously a nikon coolpix p500 for 1 year and the differences are HUGE.

Now I'm plannig to buy a decent tripod and an nd filter (recomendations? ).

I'm just a beginner and I have much to learn so any advice is welcome.

Some photos I took today!




Bus por Ayo7e, en Flickr




Twelve por Ayo7e, en Flickr




Fresh Fish por Ayo7e, en Flickr




On Impulse por Ayo7e, en Flickr




La Espera por Ayo7e, en Flickr




Stone por Ayo7e, en Flickr




infinite por Ayo7e, en Flickr


----------



## Tang (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a damn nice start! What mode are you shooting in? Also, that kit lens is looking pretty sharp indeed. Infinite was my favorite of the set. I love how that pole cuts the scene in half and the colors look quite nice. 

A tripod would be a great next accessory. Then maybe get Nikon 35mm f/1.8 and start experimenting with primes. A lot of people recommend the 50mm f/1.8 as a first prime but I feel like its a bit tight indoors. Regardless, grats on the camera and best of luck.

ESIT: don't be afraid of posting in the stickied photography thread! We've got a relatively small group of photographers here but they're all quite talented.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jan 10, 2013)

^thanks for the kind words. I'm shooting the most of the time in aperture priority, but I'm still getting used to this camera. thanks for the advices, I'll take a look on that 35mm.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 10, 2013)

Feisol - it's next on my hitlist for a tripod. I use B+W and Singh-Ray filters; I would recommend buying 77mm filters and a step down rings so when you start getting lenses of higher caliber you have a filter that fits (most Nikon top-tier lenses use 77mm filters, aside from the super wides).

Edit: I have a 2 stop and 10 stop ND filter I use.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jan 11, 2013)

wrong thread sorry -.-


----------



## Bevo (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice pictures for sure!!!

Looks like you have the camera sorted out already!


----------

